# Waterbug....



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone use's them and do any good and how do you catch or find them... 

Thanks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

do you mean helgermites not sure what you mean by waterbug?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

the only place i find them is in water meters and called waterbug i dont know if there a different name or not.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

i look at a pic of helgermites and that not it


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> i look at a pic of helgermites and that not it


are you in 3rd grade?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

No i just never heard of them


----------

